# Mid July Visit to PCola



## alfinez (Apr 24, 2010)

Coming down July 13-17th and will take a trip offshore but wanted to also know what will be in off the pier? Pcola pier.... I just got my new penn 880 spinfisher and beef stick..was hoping to finally get a nice king....will also have my Shimano and Tsunami set up and one Cabo35 with a smaller Tsunami...


----------

